# Yamaha G255s



## Exafy (May 1, 2019)

Hey there!! I'm brand new here and already have a question for y'all. I have a Yamaha G255S that belonged to my grandfather and is collecting dust on my wall. It's been well used and scratched but not cracked. Any ballpark price i could ask for it? 
Thanks


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum.

Nice looking guitar! (pic from Google images)

Did you try looking on Reverb.com?

Here is a lot of information about the guitar 
Yamaha G-255S Classical | Dave's Guitars

It seems as though your grandfather had excellent preferences/choices for his guitars.

You might ant to take it into a luthier and have it evaluated/appraised and set up (a "set up" is completely "adjusting" the guitar and putting on new strings for optimal functioning...apologies if you know that)

Wait to see what others here in the forum advise and please keep us updated.

Cheers

Dave


----------

